# 360 and hdmi



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

hi all

trying to hook my xbox up to my new tv with hdmi. picture is superb but i get no sound. tried the xbox settings to no avail, also have adapted the standard TV connection so i can run a digital audio cable into the tv as well as the hdmi lead but still no sound!:wall:

help please!!!


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Ok i had this

Plug your hd leads into the tv

Then you need to plug the red and white from the other 3 plugs.


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Blue green and red go into the HD holes

Just the red and white from the other 3 plugs go next to or below in their respective holes at the rear of the tv

This exact thing happened to me. It was only when i plugged the red/white in aswell that i got sound


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks mate but i've tried that as well.


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

panama said:


> thanks mate but i've tried that as well.


Ok,

There are 2 sets of red/white holes. Have you tried both mate?

I put them in wrong when i rigged mine up :thumb:


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

have you moved the switch on the lead to HD ????


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

richjohnhughes said:


> have you moved the switch on the lead to HD ????


I think he must have because he is getting picture.


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

thinking about it - if you ae using HDMI, doesnt the sound run through that as well as the picture ? 

the comp cables pictured are different


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

richjohnhughes said:


> thinking about it - if you ae using HDMI, doesnt the sound run through that as well as the picture ?
> 
> the comp cables pictured are different


The picture is what i have in my set up and it all works :thumb: A ok.

When i first set it up, i did get picture but no sound until i plugged the red/white in aswell as the HD leads


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

wrx man said:


> The picture is what i have in my set up and it all works :thumb: A ok.
> 
> When i first set it up, i did get picture but no sound until i plugged the red/white in aswell as the HD leads


you areright mate - but he said he is using HMDI cables - you are using components cables (same as me) in the picture.


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

http://support.xbox.com/support/en/us/xbox360/hardware/accessories/av/hdmicable.aspx

Sound should be going via the HDMI cable, so set your TV accordingly.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i've tried the stereo jacks from the component cable in 2 sets of audio in sockets on the tv. also tried just hdmi into hdmi 1,2+3 (tried all of them) and i get a stunning picture but no sound. tried settings in "my xbox" on the console and still no joy.


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

Is the TV set to receive audio via HDMI?
Is the TV capable of receiving Audio via HDMI?

You shouldn't need any extra cables other than the HDMI cable as that carries video and audio.


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

JasonRS said:


> Is the TV set to receive audio via HDMI?
> Is the TV capable of receiving Audio via HDMI?
> 
> You shouldn't need any extra cables other than the HDMI cable as that carries video and audio.


spot on!!

it sounds very daft - but are the cables fully pushed in???


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

Ours worked first time with HDMI, have you checked the 360 with another set-up/telly in case that is faulty?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

tried it on my dads samsung lcd and i have a sony lcd tv. both have no sound when run through HDMI. i can live with running it through the component cable if needs be but its driving me mad! is there a setting on the 360 to tell it to run off hdmi? i went in audio settings and tried all 3 settings (digital stereo, dolby and pro wga something or other) and none worked.


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

if its not working on other tv's id say its the cable. 

can you try a different one / or a different console. ??? 

i have heard other xbox suppied cables not working - and microsoft send out new ones FOC


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

plus - ya not going to notice any difference detween HDMI and component on a 32" screen.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

tried 2 cables but not another xbox. tvs 40".


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Sound and picture both come through HDMI cable no need for the component set.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

This is very bizarre, I have my console connected via HDMI for video and RCA for sound and even with this setup it still outputs sound to the TV via HDMI aswell.

Have you got any other HDMI leads you can try?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

no mate. tried the 2 i have. ones brand new. i've only just got the telly so i'll delv into the settings see if there's anything amiss.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

You can only go hdmi with the elite box i think, i got the normal white xbox and this hasnt got the HDMI socket like the elite.


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

Even the arcades have HDMI now.


----------



## DEEJAY (Sep 6, 2008)

yeah even the basic 360s have hdmi

i have a 26 " sony bravia and elite 360 linked though hdmi and the sound run through the hdmi cable

go onto the x-box 360 dashboard

my xbox > system settings > audio > digital output > digital stereo, if you are running a surround system then pick the 2nd option of dolby digital 5.1

if this doesnt work then you have either a bad cable or the x-box has a problem with the hdmi port

it should be plug and play,it even sets up the resolution for you


----------



## D377 (Jan 8, 2009)

DEEJAY said:


> if this doesnt work then you have either a bad cable or the x-box has a problem with the hdmi port


Yes. Or the HDMI input of your TV has a problem.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

JasonRS said:


> Even the arcades have HDMI now.


Motherhubard! Downfall of having an old Xbox


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i phoned microsoft xbox support (which is THE dogs ****** for customer service by the way) the other day and the very nice lady went through a few checks and said its probably the hdmi port on the xbox which is faulty. its still in warranty for another 3 months so debating if i can be bothered sending it off to be repaired or taking it back to the shop. cant play dvds through the hdmi cos the sony telly i have isnt HDCP compliant. think i'll just put up with the component wires. pics still good.


----------

